# RAW Price Costs



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I know that there are several threads on here about the cost to feed raw, but most of them were last updated at least two years ago. I don't know about everyone else, but the price of everything here has increased over the last few years! What are people paying now to feed raw? I have found a couple decent places, at least from what I can tell, to get bulk stuff. I also have a membership to a Restaurant Supply Store where they often have pretty good sales. I am considering switching over to a raw diet for Glock in the the semi near future. Looking to see what it would cost and if I can safely afford it right now. 
Thanks!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I started a similar thread not long ago.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=242082


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks! Not sure how I missed that one yesterday... I will go look at it.


----------



## Gsdlover13 (Jan 9, 2013)

It can be expensive but then it an be cheap! you just have to know where to shop at for better prices! my local market has chicken leg quarters 69 cents a pound..so you just have to know where to buy them...good luck im glad 
alot more people are starting to feed raw! 
RAW food + German Shepherd = Happy/Healthy German Shepherd


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Prices vary greatly on location but one thing remains constant:

Buying premades will always be more expensive than buying the items in bulk.

I pay anywhere from $.25 - .65 per pound for chicken backs or necks. I can get turkey hearts for $.50 per pound. I get ground beef for around the same as the turkey hearts - but it's not 'pretty' like the stuff you see in stores. It's more chunky.


----------



## ravensmommy (Mar 24, 2013)

I used my phone to snap pictures of prices of the same or similar items at the four different grocery stores in my town. Then I came home and made a list of which items I wanted to get from what stores. Now that I have a "baseline list" I will check the circulars online to see if any of the stores are running specials that would make their price cheaper than where I would normally go. 

I don't remember how much I spent for two weeks worth of food, but I remember that I stayed right with my budget to come out spending less than I would have for two weeks worth of Blue Buffalo Wilderness. I have also put in some emails to some local farmers to see about making some bulk purchases of the chicken backs/necks and tripe/offal things as well. 

I think the key to making raw cheaper is to just shop around. For example, I have access to a military commissary where most things are usually cheaper than off-base. However, after comparing price per pound for leg quarters and whole chickens, I ended up being better off going to Wal-Mart for those items. 

I think it's a learning experience, and in switching to this raw for the dogs, I have inadvertently discovered how to make my human family's meals less expensive too. I would normally buy a 3 pack of chicken breast for the humans for about $4.00. For around $8.00 I can get two whole chickens at another store. So then if I cut the parts up myself, I'd save a fortune in people food too. 

After only a few days and lots of meat cutting, I am of the opinion that raw is worthwhile, and can be cheaper if you take the time to comparison shop. I also saw really quickly how important it is to have freezer space to be able to buy in bulk.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have been looking around at a few different places, and have not been able to find hardly anything at anywhere near the prices some of you are posting! (Sorry, I haven't replied in awhile.) I would love to switch Glock to a raw diet, I just want to be sure that I will be able to safely and comfortably afford it. He is currently on NutriSource lamb meal and rice which costs me just under $50 for a 33 pound bag that lasts a month. I do have a large stand up freezer that I can store bulk food in, it is just finding some killer deals on meat!


----------

